# Slide Lock Spring Broke/Help



## Keclax (Jul 18, 2009)

So shooting today my slide lock spring broke and the slide lock fell out. There has probably been about 6,000 round shot through my Glock 23C. Is this normal? I am ordering a new one from glockworld. Does anyone have any advice/instructions/help on installing it or links to videos as such? Thanks


----------



## the.batman (Jan 20, 2007)

Hit Google or YouTube and there will be a video. It's pretty easy, you just press out the pin that holds the slidestop and remove the stop and broken spring. That's a common spring failure, my guys see that every once in a while.


----------

